# Zuviel Nitrit !!!



## Patrik (1. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Zusammen !

Habe mal wieder probleme im teich und vieleicht kann mir jemand von euch helfen. Erst einmal wollte ich erzählen das leider nur 5 Kois und zwei goldis die parasitten und die __ würmer überlebt haben.( Hatte in einem zooladen kranke fische gekauft) Aber denen geht es bis jetzt gut und sind richtig groß geworden. Nun haben wir ständig wasserkontrollen gemacht ( Da wir auch ein neues aquarium haben was täglich getestet werden muß ) und die werte waren super. Aber seit gestern liegt der nitrit gehalt auf einmal bei 5   also bei fischsterben und heute leider auch wieder obwohl wir einen 3/4 wasserwechsel gemacht haben und gute bakterien zugeführt haben. Wir kommt sowas auf einmal innerhalb der letzen messung von 4 tagen ? Und was kann ich noch machen? Füttere seit 2 tagen auch nicht mehr. 
Kann es an der Neuen Pumpe liegen? Wir haben nach dem unsere alte den Geist aufgegeben hat uns eine neue Oase 10,1 filter mit aquamax 8000 und bitron 24 w geholt. Läuft ca 6 wochen jetzt.Kann die anlage vieleicht zu groß für unseren teich sein ca 7000- 8000 L .Die oase 5,0 ging  aber leider nur bis 5000 L .
Vieleicht hat jemand von euch eine Idee woher das auf einmal kommt, Vielen dank schon mal.

Liebe Grüße Melanie


----------



## Olli.P (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Zuviel Nitrit !!!*

Hi Melanie,


ein Filter kann eigentlich "nie" zu groß sein.  


Habt ihr in den neuen Biotec wenigstens ein paar Eingefahrene Schwämme aus dem Biotec 5 reingehängt  

Wahrs. nicht......... 

Und daher habt ihr wohl den immer wieder gefürchteten Nitritpeak wie er bei Neuanlagen vorkommt. 

Such mal nach Nitritpeak oder lies das und das.........


----------



## Patrik (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Zuviel Nitrit !!!*

Hallo !
Ich bins noch mal, waren eben im Futterhaus und haben das wasser dort noch mal testen lassen,sie hat einen wert von 0,5 nitrit festgestellt unser sera tester hat aber 5,0 angezeigt. Eigentlich kann man doch den sera test für aquarium auch für den teich nehmen oder ? 
Haben jetzt erst einmal die uv-c lampe ausgeschaltet.
An Olli ,wir hatten vorher nur einen billig filter, no name.Von dem wir die filter nicht nutzen konnten. 
Haben aber mit bakterienstarter den filter angefangen.
Danke Olli für deinem Tip. 

Liebe Grüße Melanie


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Zuviel Nitrit !!!*

Aber selbst 0,5 sind min. 0,5 zuviel


----------



## Klausile (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Zuviel Nitrit !!!*

Hallo Patrik,

als erstes solltest du dir einen TRÖPFCHENTEST mit möglichst feiner Abstimmung besorgen. Dann kannst du den Wert erst genau bestimmen.

Ein Nitrit Gehalt von 0,5 mg/l ist nicht gerade gut, aber doch für die meisten großen Fische noch zu verkraften, vorausgesetzt dieser Wert bleibt nicht zu lange bestehen! Schließlich brauchen die Nitrit zehrenden Bakterien ja erst mal was zu futtern um sich zu bildenen und zu vermehren.

Du solltest die Werte auf jeden Fall zwei mal am Tag messen und sollte der Wert deutlich über 0,5 mg/l steigen helfen wirklich nur noch Wasserwechsel!!!

Ich habe das in meinem Teich und meinen drei Aquarien jedes mal durchstehen müssen, aber inzwischen hab ich das ganz gut im Griff. Und ich halte nicht gerade kleine Fische in kleinen Aquarien. 

Lass dich also nicht unnötig nervös machen. Aber behalte die Werte im Auge und handle entsprechend. 

Aber Panik hilf hier niemandem.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Zuviel Nitrit !!!*

Hier macht keiner Panik, aber 0,5 sind nun mal Fischgiftig wenn es zu lange drin ist.
Klar verkraften die das, aber Spätfolgen nicht ausgeschlossen.
Also... Wasserwechsel. Aber das hast du ja schon getan


----------



## Patrik (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Zuviel Nitrit !!!*

Hallo ! 
Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht ob der wert vom futterhaus stimmt habe eben noch mal getestet und er zeigt immer noch bei mir mind. 2mg an. 
Habe wieder einen teilwasserwechsel gemacht . Und haben sogar unser trinkwasser testen lassen. Immer noch schlechte werte. 
Und wie kann der wert ohne das wir etwas im teich verändert haben innerhalb 4 tagen so schlecht werden ? Wir haben auch nicht mehr gefüttert oder so ? 
Vieleicht doch der Filter ? 
Danke !
Lg Melanie


----------



## Patrik (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Zuviel Nitrit !!!*

Ach ja, wir haben den tröpfchentest von sera . Der ja eigentlich gut sein soll oder ? 

Lg Melanie


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Zuviel Nitrit !!!*

Wie jetzt ? Ihr habt Nitrit (No²) im Trinkwasser ? Kann nicht sein. Oder verwechselst du es gerade mit Nitrat (No³) !!!! ???


----------



## chromis (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Zuviel Nitrit !!!*

Hi,



> und er zeigt immer noch bei mir mind. 2mg an.


dann dürften auch schon Todesopfer zu beklagen sein und die Überlebenden sichtbare Reaktionen zeigen.
Ist der Test abgelaufen oder falsch gelagert(Hitze,Sonneneinstrahlung)?



> tröpfchentest von sera . Der ja eigentlich gut sein soll oder ?


würde ich verneinen. Die einzelnen Schritte von 0,5mg/l sind eindeutig zu groß. Der Test von JBL ist wesentlich praxisgerechter.

Ansonsten ist den spärlichen Angaben nur zu entnehmen, dass der Teich viel zu früh besetzt wurde. Die Folge waren dann der Krankheitsausbruch und der Einsatz von Medikamenten. Dadurch dürften dann die sich gerade etblierenden Bakterien geschädigt worden sein, was wiederum einen Nitritpeak zur Folge haben kann. Warum hat nur Keiner Geduld :?


----------



## Patrik (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Zuviel Nitrit !!!*

Hallo Ihr Lieben !
Vielen dank für Eure tipps , unser Wasser ist wieder in Ordnung,wir haben keine Ahnung woran das lag das der Nitrit gehalt so hoch war. Wir Tippen auf die neue Filteranlage mit der Hohen Bitronlampe  die ja auch gute Bakterien leider abtötet.Jetzt machen wir die uv-c lampe  2 Tage die Woche aus und die werte sind besser. Unser Sera-Test ist wohl schon älter daher haben wir uns einen neuen Koffer bestellt. Aber wieder von sera,da die haltbarkeit wohl nicht sehr lange beträgt ist uns der Koffer von JBL für 99,-Euro etwas zu teuer.

Auf die Antwort von Rainer der teich ist seit einem Jahr mit fischen besetzt und die werte waren im Frühjahr und Sommer alle immer super,die Medikamente  hatten wir nur im Winter in einem extra 1000 l becken verabreicht dadurch kann das Wasser im Teich nicht belastet worden sein.
Aber Danke für deinen Tipp.
Habe aber noch mal eine frage wie lange lasst ihr Eure Pumpe im Herbst laufen dadurch das wir letztes Jahr sie wegen Krankheit im Container  durchlaufen lassen mußten haben wir keine Ahnung? Danke im voraus !

Liebe Grüße Melanie


----------

